# Anyone kayak fish the rivers in SW MI? - New to area



## Eighties (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm originally from Grand Rapids, but have been gone for the past 8 years. I've finally talked the wife into moving back from the Chicago suburbs and I'm looking to get into some river fishing in the area. If anyone is interested in getting out this spring I'd love to find some fishing buddies. I've been kayak fishing for bass and pike (both fly and conventional) for a few years in IL. While I've had a chance to get out a couple times on the Muskegon, Flat, and Huron during visits back home, I'm still virtually clueless on the waters in MI and it's going to take some time to figure it out. I'll be primarily fishing the Flat, Grand, and Thornapple but may make some runs on the Muskegon and lower Looking Glass. Anyone have any recommendations on good stretches to start with? What rivers are fairly easy upstream paddles for round trips and which ones are too fast? I'm not looking to poach spots, but someone pointing me in the general direction would be appreciated. And, as I mentioned, if anyone wants to meet up let me know. It's always nice to have a second car to spot. I can carry up to 3 boats on mine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Hi Eighties. The Grand upstream of Grand Rapids (upstream of 6th Street Dam) is good for a paddle upstream and float back down. Smallmouth and pike. You can launch at Riverside Park off of Monroe. I think most of the other rivers will require a car spot.

Mike


----------



## Eighties (Feb 28, 2017)

Mike,

When you mean upstream do you mean all the way up? In other words, can you paddle up in, say, Portland, Lansing, or Eaton Rapids? How is the Grand between 6th street and Grand Haven?

Obviously it depends on flow, but at normal, low summer flows are the rest too fast to paddle up and fish? I'm just trying to get an idea of what rivers would be the best targets for kayaking solo. 

I also like to wade, so any recommendations on rivers that are best suited for it? Other than the gauges, I have no real perception of the river depths and am just trying to get my bearings. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

Most rivers in southern MI are slow enough to paddle up even in high waters. Occasionally you will run into "rapids" that are too quick to paddle but you wont often find these in the lower sections of rivers. 

As for paddling upstream of Grand Rapids you can get all the way up past Jackson, just a matter of how long you want to paddle! Upstream of Onondaga the river narrows and you have to manuever around fallen trees more but it is still generally open. Downstream of there however it is big and wide.


----------



## Austinlaker2 (Aug 21, 2017)

Also looking for kayak fishing buddies in southwest Michigan, thinking of fishing the flat river Wednesday. I'm retired and would enjoy the company.


----------

